# He cogido asco a las mujeres



## Tomasinhatrick (27 Jul 2022)

Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.



Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena, me han quitado la ilusión por enamorarme por tener hijos, y solo me han dado problemas, y literal si estás con ellas te quitan tu personalidad y como seas débil te machacan.




Es gracioso todo lo demás me va de perlas dinero, vivienda propia pagada etc, pero en el amor no voy bien, porque las tías de hoy no tienen ninguna palabra, yo estoy en las malas y ellas en el mínimo bache se van, son como los que son del barsa y si pierden se hacen del real Madrid, y yo odio la gente falsa teatrera y chaquetera.


----------



## Passenger (27 Jul 2022)

Una mujer de los años 50, suponiendo q entonces tuviera 20, tendrá ahora sobre los 90. No te lo recomiendo nada, pero nada


----------



## Redwill (27 Jul 2022)

Yo le he cojido asco a vivir con ellas y tenerlas de amigas al 90%, aunque tengo que reconocer que para vivir las prefiero a ellas que a otra persona, lo bueno seria vivir con uno de esos angeles de tias que hay por ahi, que al menos mejoran tu vida.


----------



## Oluja95 (27 Jul 2022)

Hilo nunca visto en Burbuja.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jul 2022)

Ya somos dos. 

Me estoy volviendo maricon


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (27 Jul 2022)

Buscate una de pueblo pero ojo tampoco esperes que sean como las de antes 

Puede llevarte una grata sorpresa si buscas bien todavía las hay tradicionales y que quieren familias 

Pero el TSP está hay ojo con eso


----------



## Tiresias (27 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Quiero una mujer de los años 50.



Todos queremos que vuelvan.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Why were women more sexy and beautiful in the 1950s and 1960s?


Answer (1 of 6): They were more fit. The obesity epidemic exploded in the 1980s, and it has gotten worse every year. They dressed better. The dressed feminine. They wore beautiful dresses and skirts and blouses and high heels. Today, they dress like dudes with tits. Today, they act worse. They ...




www.quora.com


----------



## Redwill (27 Jul 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Buscate una de pueblo pero ojo tampoco esperes que sean como las de antes
> 
> Puede llevarte una grata sorpresa si buscas bien todavía las hay tradicionales y que quieren familias
> 
> Pero el TSP está hay ojo con eso



Dejate, que te busques una rumana es lo que le tenias que decir, o me vale rusa etc.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Jul 2022)

intenta no limitarte, piensa que eso es solo el primer paso
luego tienes que intentar cogerle asco a TODAS las personas
la autentica salud, el bienestar


----------



## _V_ (27 Jul 2022)

Desvírgate.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Dejate, que te busques una rumana es lo que le tenias que decir, o me vale rusa etc.



Si quieres una Rusa, prepárate (te lo digo por experiencia): Son las perfectas amas de casa, las que mejor te lo hacen pasar en la cama, son fieles, elegantes y cariñosas... pero a cambio te piden que las mantengas y que no les falte de nada. Así que si tienes pasta, perfecto, pero como seas un mil eurista lo llevas jodido.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> intenta no limitarte, piensa que eso es solo el primer paso
> luego tienes que intentar cogerle asco a TODAS las personas
> la autentica salud, el bienestar



   , me descojono porque estoy igual que tú: Cada vez tengo más asco a la gente.


----------



## Fargo (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (27 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> intenta no limitarte, piensa que eso es solo el primer paso
> luego tienes que intentar cogerle asco a TODAS las personas



¿Para qué me voy a tomar ese trabajo si ya casi no quedan personas?


----------



## emerico (27 Jul 2022)

El problema es que no hay punto medio entre lo que dices tú, que en realidad no ha pasado nunca dentro del matrimonio, y el infierno que le han montado en la actualidad al hombre blanco, "hetero" y entero.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> , me descojono porque estoy igual que tú: Cada vez tengo más asco a la gente.



hay que odiar todas las cosas porque si odias solo algunas te pueden acusar de discriminador
en cambio, si todo lo que sientes es ODIO INFINITO Y RECONFORTANTE al no sentir otra cosa que no sea eso, ya no te pueden acusar de delito de odio

hate saves, not jesus

ademas recordad siempre que el odio no es autentico si necesitas una razon para odiar, el odio sano y atentico es el que se siente sin tener ni siquiera un motivo


----------



## Manero empaque (27 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137397



Esta sobre todo, recatada, fiel y poco promiscua como ella sola.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (27 Jul 2022)

El OP es un tatuófobo machista


----------



## Mis Alaska (27 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137397



No has puesto el mejor ejemplo. Esta es la abuela de las promiscuas actuales.


----------



## radovan (27 Jul 2022)

Probaste con CD?
Si pruebas CD ya no quieres mujeras amego


----------



## Sefett (27 Jul 2022)

Comprate una muñeca de esas tan guays que te complacen en todos los sentidos... para cada necesidad hay una solución, a medida de tu bolsillo.


----------



## Terminus (27 Jul 2022)

Fecha de registro hoy. Al ignore vas hijo de perra. Mi mente no la vas a contaminar. Arde en el infierno, belcebú.


----------



## alas97 (27 Jul 2022)

Hazte testigo de jehová, cuando te hacen el rito de iniciación te aprietan el huevo izquierdo para saber si eres de los elegidos. de los 144000, si pasas, entonces te dejan elegir esposa tradicional.


----------



## Leopoldo (27 Jul 2022)

Las mujeres han perdido la inocencia. Hasta el porno actual es basura. Solo se salva el vintage. 

Además el hecho de que este siempre enseñando cacho hacen que pierdan todo su morbo y el interés. No dejan ya nada a la imaginación.


----------



## Leopoldo (27 Jul 2022)

Tradwife es la salud. 

A la que tenga tatuajes ni saludarla. 
A la que tenga cara de oler mierda, ni mirarla.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (27 Jul 2022)

En este foro te vas a sentir como en casa


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (27 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137397



Pero si esta era una cerdaca borracha y se follaba todo lo que se le cruzaba incluyendo pagar putos.


----------



## Redwill (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si quieres una Rusa, prepárate (te lo digo por experiencia): Son las perfectas amas de casa, las que mejor te lo hacen pasar en la cama, son fieles, elegantes y cariñosas... pero a cambio te piden que las mantengas y que no les falte de nada. Así que si tienes pasta, perfecto, pero como seas un mil eurista lo llevas jodido.



Si eso es absolutamente cierto, tambien doy fe, con las rusas toca pagar, si tiene curro todavia te libras que algun dia te regale algo, pero eso es asi el regate se mantiene constante en tu campo, pagando.

Y bueno con las rumanas tambien va por ahi, me parece que menos que las rusas, pero tambien que coño


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



Pero la culpa no es de ellas., es de las abuelas y las madres que las ha iluminado con la idea que el matrimonio no sirve para nada.
Ellas dicen que el matrimonio se inventó para proteger a los hombres,

Ellas, vivirían felices sentadas las 24 horas en cada falo que se le cruce en el camino.

Hoy la sociedad les permite hacer realidad su sueño, pueden andar por todos lados prácticamente desnudas, tienen un artilugio tecnológico, el teléfono celular, donde les permite mirarse y admirarse cada vez que lo quiera, o sea cada 5 minutos, su sueño máximo es ser una prostituta, es decir tener la vagina ocupada continuamente y tener todos los orgasmos que le sean posibles, y si tienen un accidente, ellas ya contemplaron esa emergencia,, abortan sin ningún reproche ya que eso es otra conquista de la liberación femenina, pues “yo hago con mi cuerpo lo que me venga en gana”

Claro, hay un efecto colateral desagradable, que ellas apenas están empezando a advertir: al vivir regalándose, sin permitir que los hombres las consideren algo especial, algo exquisito por lo que vale la pena competir, ganar y conservar, y es que ante la facilidad y abundancia de la oferta, los hombres se desinteresan y se vuelven menos hombres y ellas, que son básicamente necias, que creían poder contar en su cama continuamente con un macho potente, resulta que ahora debe conformarse con otra mujer como sustituto, con bigote, pelito corto y un gran dildo de 150 euros para pasar sus noches…

*Mal negocio has hecho muchacha...*


----------



## JessRex (27 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



*ES QUE LA MUJER MODERNA DEGENERADA ES ABSOLUTAMENTE REPUGNANTE. *


----------



## Nagare1999 (27 Jul 2022)

Echaos una amiga, en serio, la necesitais urgentemente. Por cierto mujeres de holywod en los 50, 60 mal ejemplo para mujeres "tradicionales".


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya somos dos.
> 
> Me estoy volviendo maricon



Desgraciadamente esto me está pasando, vamos, tengo que curarme y recuperar la confianza me han cagado el alma


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (27 Jul 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Las mujeres han perdido la inocencia. Hasta el porno actual es basura. Solo se salva el vintage.
> 
> Además el hecho de que este siempre enseñando cacho hacen que pierdan todo su morbo y el interés. No dejan ya nada a la imaginación.



Pues esto es lo que me ha pasado, he salido de una relación jodida a nivel emocional que me ha dejado K.O y lo que he visto, me ha dado asco, la inocencia que bonito es eso joder, si es que me cago en todo.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Jul 2022)

Es recíproco


----------



## Cuenta cuento (27 Jul 2022)

y a los hombres también


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Pues si. Siempre será mejor que una que te tiene a pan y agua o fregando la cocina.

Aunque seguro que hay quien prefiera lo segundo.


----------



## EL PeRRo. (28 Jul 2022)

A partir de los 25 dan asquito el 70%.a partir de los 35 el 99,9999%

Para todo lo de mas, mastercard y coñitos veintañeros a pelito por 60


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Why were women more sexy and beautiful in the 1950s and 1960s?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 6): They were more fit. The obesity epidemic exploded in the 1980s, and it has gotten worse every year. They dressed better. The dressed feminine. They wore beautiful dresses and skirts and blouses and high heels. Today, they dress like dudes with tits. Today, they act worse. They ...
> ...



Dale carnaza al opener para que se deprima


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No has puesto el mejor ejemplo. Esta es la abuela de las promiscuas actuales.



Tienes razón pero supongo que se refería al físico o la feminidad. A su personaje más que a la persona real.

Grace Kelly sería realmente el modelo cinematográfico a seguir. Pero en la vida real era un bicho al parecer además de zorrona.

En general hoy como ayer cómica = putón del 15.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Echaos una amiga, en serio, la necesitais urgentemente. Por cierto mujeres de holywod en los 50, 60 mal ejemplo para mujeres "tradicionales".



Seguro que tienes muchas amigas. Posiblemente das el tipo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Pues esto es lo que me ha pasado, he salido de una relación jodida a nivel emocional que me ha dejado K.O y lo que he visto, me ha dado asco, la inocencia que bonito es eso joder, si es que me cago en todo.



Buscas donde no hay. Viaja a algún país donde aún quede inocencia. En ese aspecto al menos.

Hace años un forero relataba creo una experiencia suya en Kazajistán, con una lugareña. No llego a cepillarsela, ni siquiera a besarla creo. Aunque de esto no estoy seguro. Pero se quedó bastante tocado al parecer. El hilo estará perdido entre las miles de paridas del foro, será difícil encontrarlo.


----------



## f700b (28 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya somos dos.
> 
> Me estoy volviendo maricon



Mejor monosexual


----------



## Pabloom (28 Jul 2022)

Otro por aquí, aunque estoy felizmente casado no soporto a las tías de hoy en día, me da repelús tratar con ellas. La forma en la que visten, prácticamente semidesnudas. La altanería que se gastan aunque sean unas gordacas paticortas infollables. El creerse siempre el puto centro de atención sólo por tener coño. Esa especie de superioridad con la que cualquier niñata recién salida del cascarón te habla de cualquier chorrada, como si su experiencia vital fuese vastísima, o las viejas, con su culo-carpeta enfundado en jeans a punto de reventar por culpa de su tripaza, resentidas, amargadas y completamente idas de la olla, pagando su frustración con cualquier desconocido detrás de un mostrador... Qué quieres que te diga? Pues que el islam tiene razón


----------



## Euron G. (28 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.



Pero esas mujeres se irían con hombres de verdad, no con putos calvos incels gordacos comedoritos, que es lo que abunda en este estercolero


----------



## V10 5.2 (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



Si les prohibiesen acceder a internet a las mujeres se acababa el capitalismo en una semana.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena


----------



## Chocochomocho (28 Jul 2022)

Las mujeres de hoy en día dan un asco tremendo y el que diga que no va dejando todo perdido de estrógenos allá por donde pasa o el único contacto femenino ha sido su abuela. Pero en realidad nos está dando un asco el reflejo de un espejo y obviais el que está delante frente a él que es el hombre y por ende nosotros.


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Jul 2022)

Sus ansias por el dinero les quita todo el interés.

Son incapaces de construir nada, lo quieren todo hecho solo por el simple hecho de tener papo, ya se creen que se lo merecen todo.

Te dan repelús simplemente porque quieren tener todo lo bueno de los hombres, pero no quieren lo malo.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (28 Jul 2022)

Ese es el plan de los de arriba. Ahora te tienen que empezar a gustar las "mujeres" con pene.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## aron01 (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



Vete a Indonesia, al menos allí hablar en español lo consideran como algo bueno no como aquí. Y seguramente tengas cualquier mujer sumisa, eso si asegúrate de que no tengan un Kinder sorpresa.


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Sus ansias por el dinero les quita todo el interés.
> 
> Son incapaces de construir nada, lo quieren todo hecho solo por el simple hecho de tener papo, ya se creen que se lo merecen todo.
> 
> Te dan repelús simplemente porque quieren tener todo lo bueno de los hombres, pero no quieren lo malo.



desde que tienes tus primeras novias y ves el dinero que te puede costar lo que quieren ya empiezas a ir de putas y a pasar de ellas

que se las coma otro xD


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



vaya ganas de tener nada con alguien así y mas tener hijos xD

hay gente que a la que le encantan los problemas


----------



## Vengerberg (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Why were women more sexy and beautiful in the 1950s and 1960s?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 6): They were more fit. The obesity epidemic exploded in the 1980s, and it has gotten worse every year. They dressed better. The dressed feminine. They wore beautiful dresses and skirts and blouses and high heels. Today, they dress like dudes with tits. Today, they act worse. They ...
> ...



Bárbara Bouchet, enorme!!!!! 



Y EL BAILE:


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

menos mal que hay porno

no aguanto a una ni aunque me pague


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Jul 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137432




Uffffff...de los memes sobre pagafantas más *BRVTALES *que he visto  

La verdac es que a las mujeres cada dia les veo menos utilidad para algo que no sea follar, e incluso para eso no todas sirven.

Que disfruten lo liberado e igualado.


----------



## Vengerberg (28 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Echaos una amiga, en serio, la necesitais urgentemente. Por cierto mujeres de holywod en los 50, 60 mal ejemplo para mujeres "tradicionales".



Supongo que cuando ensalzan a las actrices clásicas es por su belleza y elegancia únicas. Porque el tema de acostarse con todo cristo en el mundillo para obtener papeles, premios y privilegios no empezó precisamente en los años 90.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Jul 2022)

''_Oiiii, osea, no puedo con las personas menstruantes, por favor. Me dan ganas de pegarles con mi bolso, te lo juro por Dior_''


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

hay 4 mil millones de mujeres en el planeta actualmente .
La inmensa mayoría son normales.

Calculo que para un español medianamente formado y con capacidad de ganarse la vida ... podrá elegir entre un millón de mujeres vírgenes entre los 16 y los 23 años ( edad límite para encontrar a la madre de tus hijos ) 

Busca en cualquier otro lado que no sea en España.

Las mujeres de cada país se comportan como está diseñado en despachos de ingeniería social . En el caso de España han desnaturalizado a las mujeres como hembras de la especie humana para convertirlas en eunucos y usarlas como herramientas productivas. 

La deconstrucción de las familias se ha hecho en beneficio de la productividad y la generación de impuestos , para pagar " deudas públicas " que políticos criminales y sicarios han contraído , que para eso los han puesto ahí los grupos supranacionales de saqueo de los países que no se saben defender.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ''_Oiiii, osea, no puedo con las personas menstruantes, por favor. Me dan ganas de pegarles con mi bolso, te lo juro por Dior_''
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137834



nada diferencia a una española de un gay. Ambos son eunucos .






El feminismo convierte a las mujeres en gays. Es una terapia de aversión contra la feminidad y el rol de hembra de la especie humana.


LAS ESPAÑOLAS DE ESTA GENERACIÓN SE COMPORTAN COMO GAYS ( sexo promiscuo y estéril y comportamiento histriónico ) Estaba buscando material en google para el hilo y me encontré con este psiquiatra que se despacha a gusto ... no se pierdan el texto ! Estamos frente a la histeria, núcleo del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ahondador (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena




Pues ya somos dos. El problema es que esta es la hezpaña que nos hemos dado, dada y dade.... asi que sólo nos queda ajiagua


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



La mayoria de politatuadas y polifolladas, terminan siendo consumidoras de antidepresivos y criadoras de gatos !!!.

PD- La pregunta seria; las mujeres promiscuas tienen el alma negra o directamente carecen de ella ???:


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (28 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137397




Y con todas las tías que hay pones una de pelo corto. SERÁS MARICÓN.


----------



## Nagare1999 (28 Jul 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Supongo que cuando ensalzan a las actrices clásicas es por su belleza y elegancia únicas. Porque el tema de acostarse con todo cristo en el mundillo para obtener papeles, premios y privilegios no empezó precisamente en los años 90.



si sólo fuera eso, cosas muy raras y satánicas ocurrían en el Hollywod clásico


----------



## Nagare1999 (28 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Seguro que tienes muchas amigas. Posiblemente das el tipo.



pocas pero buenas, igual que amigos


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Jul 2022)

Acudir a agencias profesionales, que te buscaran una txavala eslava compatible...


----------



## siroco (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



¿una señorita de estas dices?







pues no pides tú ni na


----------



## Oteador (28 Jul 2022)

Lo de los tatuajes es terrible. Cualquier petarda de medio pelo lleva medio brazo cubierto, manos, cuello, codos

Las mejores mujeres probablemente sean las católicas/conservadoras españolas. Están lejos de la perfección pero tienen algo bueno, y es que son tu país y te ahorras futuros posibles traslados y viajes


----------



## lascanteras723 (28 Jul 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Lo de los tatuajes es terrible. Cualquier petarda de medio pelo lleva medio brazo cubierto, manos, cuello, codos
> 
> Las mejores mujeres probablemente sean las católicas/conservadoras españolas. Están lejos de la perfección pero tienen algo bueno, y es que son tu país y te ahorras futuros posibles traslados y viajes



Es un detector de lerdas. Lo peor sería que dejase de estar de moda y ya costase más distinguirlas.


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Jul 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> TODAVIA HAY MUJERES DE BERDAZ, COMO @LetalFantasy ELLA TE ENSEÑARÁ A ODIAR AL DÉBIL Y A SER MAGUFO, ADEMÁS ELLA ES CD, BERDAZ @QuiqueCamoiras ??



Al ignore, me aburres panchito media neurona.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Jul 2022)

Coincido en lo de los tatuajes. Joder no hay nada más antiestetico que una tía con los brazos y las piernas tatuados como si fuese un estibador de Baltimore.

Que puta degeneración. Ya si le añades los piercings,argollas, zarcillos y todas las mierdas que se ponen en narices, lenguas, ombligos...

Vaya un despropósito. ¿De verdad le puede gustar eso a alguien?


----------



## Mandingo100 (28 Jul 2022)

Hasta a tu madre? Yo no, ella me da mucho cariño


----------



## Jonny Favourite (28 Jul 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Esta sobre todo, recatada, fiel y poco promiscua como ella sola.



Jrande la Ava.

Dicen que no hubo gitano, torero o taxista de los madriles que no se pasase por la piedra.

"El animal más bello del mundo " como la apodo un directivo que, seguramente, no se la pudo follar


----------



## jesus88 (28 Jul 2022)

y si le sumas las leyes de divorcio y violencia de genero ya es para autenticos kamicaces casarse o tener hijos.


----------



## Larsil (28 Jul 2022)

Si das la le a una mujer y ella te da la pussy, probablemente folles. Yo eso no lo sabía. 
Lelelelelelelelelelelele en le que hago ahora, y me daban lululululu, nne ahora mismo. Es por culpa de él Clopixol.


----------



## rulifu (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena



Asi empezo la inquisicion y los frailes en los conventos


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> y si le sumas las leyes de divorcio y violencia de genero ya es para autenticos kamicaces casarse o tener hijos.



Yo ya tuve una denuncia con 18 años espero a que fuera mayor de edad para pegarse la inventada, que buena persona es.



Yo un chaval friki que nunca ha pegado ni a una mosca en el calabozo acusado de 12 violaciones te tienes que reir, lo único que hice fue dejarla por LOCA.


----------



## Larsil (28 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Todos queremos que vuelvan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137397



Muy guapa.


----------



## pegaso (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranMen (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si fuese rico y les regalase perlas no tendría ese problema


----------



## Redwill (28 Jul 2022)

Lo que pasa, y creo que a mi me pasa bastante es que hay un tema de drogas, como una dependencia quimica, por que he sentido perfectamente como si una parte "instintiva" me a estado premiando con una dosis de droga, como si fuera una droga sedante como algo que no se explicar, algo segrega la cabeza que te deja gilipollas y no sabes por que, por que tu mismo te das cuenta de que haces gilipolleces muchas veces, pero estas ahi como si no pasara nada, no te mueves, estar como agilipollado en la cama junto a ella durante horas como dormitando con una sensacion de plenitud y de cumplimiento enorme, sin embargo cuando analizas lo que esta pasando realmente te das cuenta de que te estas comiendo una de marrones estupidos por muchos lados, que incluso la tia es irritante a veces hasta borde, que es manipuladora, vamos que ves serios defectos, tipico que cuando la pillas con el carrito del helado algo que me he dado cuenta que las mujeres cuando las pillas en una evidencia mintiendo o directamente equivocadas antes de rozar la verguenza de aceptarlo recurren a la mentira de una forma infantil o si pueden mas facil cambian completamente el objeto de la conversacion de una forma artistica que creo que un hombre seria incapaz de sacarselo de la manga, pero, por alguna razon tu estas ahi, y cuando te separas sientes un sindroime de abstinencia enorme muy fuerte, como si te faltara esa droga, por que apesar de estar de puta madre, te sientes como la mierda, esto es la via de la destruccion para un hombre en mi opinion si esto no lo controlas o le pones limites, o aprendes a cortarlo en el momento que es necesario.

Yo no critico que esto este mal, la naturaleza tendra mecanismos para asegurarse de que te reproduces y tus genes estan contentos de continuar propagandose, poco le importa el precio que pagues emocionalmente a tus genes a cambio de multiplicarse metiendo la picha, pero por este motivo me abstengo totalmente de tener relaciones con tias que detecto cualquier tipo de bandera roja, por que el error es sufrir esa dependencia fisica que produce una relacion con una tia que si te llevas muy bien y tienes cosas en comun pero nunca debio de pasar de eso de una relacion corta, por que las tias a no ser que seas esos 1 de cada 10 hombres, las tias quieren mas siempre, son seres profundamente insatisfechos y quieren relaciones largas, y hay que andar con cuidado por que no hay nada peor que estar en una relacion con una tia que no mejora tu vida, poquisimas personas mejoran tu vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Todos llegamos a ese momento y ya no hay marcha atrás. Has visto su verdadero yo. Y ahora cuando veas una mujer, sea de la edad que sea, empezarás a entender todo lo que hacen y porqué lo hacen y todavía te darán más asco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Tú lo has dicho: estás colgado por ella y te gusta follar. Todo se acaba y cuando eso pase volverás a lo anterior.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Oteador (28 Jul 2022)

Una "chacha que se dejaba violar" en los años 50-60-70 era mucho más feliz que vosotras, petardas activistas


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos llegamos a ese momento y ya no hay marcha atrás. Has visto su verdadero yo. Y ahora cuando veas una mujer, sea de la edad que sea, empezarás a entender todo lo que hacen y porqué lo hacen y todavía te darán más asco.



Si exacto he abierto los ojos, literal.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Jul 2022)

Estaba así acabó con cuernos con uno del trabajo, y literal que estás follando por follar y estando por estar y encima con una persona que quizás te traicione


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Jul 2022)

El 99% es basura. No importa en qué contexto apliques este principio universal. Debes centrarte en el 1% que resta de valor.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club BETILLA


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Jul 2022)

Yo les he perdido bastante el respeto. Son brutalmente interesadas, superficiales, te rechazan por cualquier gilipollez aunque seas un tio de puta madre...y esto ha ido a peor desde que ZP llegó con sus mierdas feminazis, que los sucesivos gobiernos solo han ido alimentando sin rubor alguno hasta llegar al absurdo de ahora.

No es ni medio normal que muchos hombres pasen de los 40 sin poder formalizar una relación estable de pareja.


----------



## Killuminatis (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas tonto eres, las mujeres es de lo poco salvable que hay en la Matrix.
Por eso se esfuerzan tanto en traumatizarlas y manipularlas.


----------



## baifo (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Eres tú un hombre de los años 50? , Mal lo aparentas usando jinternec , además , los hombres de los años 50 seguramente no andaban por ahí lloriqueando por no encontrar una mujer al gusto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> El 99% es basura. No importa en qué contexto apliques este principio universal. Debes centrarte en el 1% que resta de valor.



Ese 1% ni tú ni yo las vamos a catar. Esas se emparejan pronto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Yo les he perdido bastante el respeto. Son brutalmente interesadas, superficiales, te rechazan por cualquier gilipollez aunque seas un tio de puta madre...y esto ha ido a peor desde que ZP llegó con sus mierdas feminazis, que los sucesivos gobiernos solo han ido alimentando sin rubor alguno hasta llegar al absurdo de ahora.
> 
> No es ni medio normal que muchos hombres pasen de los 40 sin poder formalizar una relación estable de pareja.



Y no solo en relaciones amorosas. Cuando trabajas en algo donde el 70% son mujeres tienes que enfrentarte a ellas todos los días y ahí las ves sin caretas.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ese 1% ni tú ni yo las vamos a catar. Esas se emparejan pronto.



Yo tengo parejita desde hace muchos años


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (28 Jul 2022)

Pues no te queda de otra que emigrar fuera de Occidente o adquirir una waifu robot en cuanto estén disponibles en el mercado


----------



## Javiser (28 Jul 2022)

Vamos, que eres gay


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (28 Jul 2022)

¿Brasileñas o asiáticas?


----------



## frenlib (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si sólo buscas españolas te vas a quedar con las ganas. Busca chortinas de Europa central: Eslovenia, Hungría y tal, sé lo que te digo.


----------



## Meñakoz (28 Jul 2022)

Prueba en First Dates, a veces suena la flauta.


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y no solo en relaciones amorosas. Cuando trabajas en algo donde el 70% son mujeres tienes que enfrentarte a ellas todos los días y ahí las ves sin caretas.



De tres mujeres que hay en mi curro (seguridad), dos son unas hijas de puta. No falla no.


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Jul 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Pues si sólo buscas españolas te vas a quedar con las ganas. Busca chortinas de Europa central: Eslovenia, Hungría y tal, sé lo que te digo.



Viajar está jodido con la ponzoña


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (28 Jul 2022)

Chicos, deberíais ligar un poco más...¿ qué tal si cambiamos esa actitud derrotista? ¡ animo! jojojojo


----------



## XRL (28 Jul 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Es un detector de lerdas. Lo peor sería que dejase de estar de moda y ya costase más distinguirlas.



lerdas y facilonas porque lo hacen para llamar la atención

igual que ellos xd


----------



## REDDY (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pasa nada, sólo eres maricón.


----------



## daesrd (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pásate a la otra acera, y le das una alegría a los de la agenda..


----------



## medion_no (28 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Pásate a la otra acera, y le das una alegría a los de la agenda..



Por lo menos follan a diario y varias veces. No homo pero cherto.


----------



## rondo (28 Jul 2022)

Debes ser troll


----------



## rondo (28 Jul 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Pero esas mujeres se irían con hombres de verdad, no con putos calvos incels gordacos comedoritos, que es lo que abunda en este estercolero



Tu el primero


----------



## mindugi (28 Jul 2022)

Algunas se derroyen antes de los treinta
Deben ser los cosméticos o las ponzoñas, las veo muy envejecidas

Reggaetoneras, adictas al móvil, polifolladas, politatuadas... Está muy mal la cosa


----------



## Despotricador (28 Jul 2022)

Ignóralas. Les joderá mucho más.


----------



## Felson (28 Jul 2022)

Si quieres una mujer de los años 50 debes darte prisa; en el gerontológico las están vacunando de tres en tres.


----------



## Escombridos (28 Jul 2022)

Te hace falta una tonta a las tres y a todas horas.


----------



## Escombridos (28 Jul 2022)

O una lista tonta:


----------



## Euron G. (28 Jul 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Tu el primero



Bueno ya que te pones así. Calvo no estoy, rondando los 40 ya. Así que bien. Gordo tampoco, eso es evidente para cualquiera que me vea. Soy más de 3d's y Ruffles Jamón que de Doritos. Y lo de incel, yo más bien lo cambiaría por paguitero. Pero sin duda, si Hedy Lamarr me viera me escupiría directamente a la cara, cosa que me honraría enormemente.

Un saludo y no se olvide de seguir remando!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (28 Jul 2022)

El otro día estuve en Santoña y no vi NINGUNA TATUADA.

Tal vez en Santoña y Laredo queden las últimas.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> Es que de verdad a las tías de hoy en día me dan vergüenza ajena, me han quitado la ilusión por enamorarme por tener hijos, y solo me han dado problemas, y literal si estás con ellas te quitan tu personalidad y como seas débil te machacan.
> 
> Es gracioso todo lo demás me va de perlas dinero, vivienda propia pagada etc, pero en el amor no voy bien, porque las tías de hoy no tienen ninguna palabra, yo estoy en las malas y ellas en el mínimo bache se van, son como los que son del barsa y si pierden se hacen del real Madrid, y yo odio la gente falsa teatrera y chaquetera.



Cásate con alguna de las chortinas de Flos Mariae.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (28 Jul 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>



Esta foto me encanta, me recuerda a MEDUSA, la Gorgona que dejaba petrificados a los hombres con su mirada pérfida y malévola.

Fijaos fijaos!!! Tiene la misma mirada que la gorgona......


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Jul 2022)

Si te comportaste como un hombre es muy probable que ella te pague con amor, en los seres humanos aún es importante.
Solo en las bestias no lo es.


----------



## Nicors (29 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Si te comportaste como un hombre es muy probable que ella te pague con amor, en los seres humanos aún es importante.
> Solo en las bestias no lo es.



En las bestias si hay amor, y si me apuras más puro.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> pocas pero buenas, igual que amigos



Y te las follas supongo. 

Ah no, que solo eres el pañuelo de los mocos.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Y te las follas supongo.
> 
> Ah no, que solo eres el pañuelo de los mocos.



Me folo a mi novia, mis amigas me lloran como yo a ellas, sé que no lo sabes pero los amigos tb hacemos eso.


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> En las bestias si hay amor, y si me apuras más puro.



No, no lo hay.
El Amor es un valor que emana de la espiritualidad humana.
Los animales no conocen de valores, ellos se asocian para compartir intereses comunes


----------



## Nicors (29 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No, no lo hay.
> El Amor es un valor que emana de la espiritualidad humana.
> Los animales no conocen de valores, ellos se asocian para compartir intereses comunes



Si, si lo hay.
No se que concepto tienes tu de amor, si es el Hollywood o cual. Que intereses pueden haber en una familia de leonas emparentadas entre si, si no es el de cuidarse unos a otros, mientras los machos vigilan.
1) No es una asociación de intereses, es una familia emparentadas entre sí.
2) Esta familia se quiere y muestran su cariño.
Amor espiritual es amor puro sin pedir nada a cambio.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Me folo a mi novia, mis amigas me lloran como yo a ellas, sé que no lo sabes pero los amigos tb hacemos eso.



Uy sí y más cosas. Los progres sois muy "modernos" y tal. Poliamor y esas otras cosas tan de moda. 

Lo que sí es seguro es que al parecer sois todos unos llorones.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Uy sí y más cosas. Los progres sois muy "modernos" y tal. Poliamor y esas otras cosas tan de moda.
> 
> Lo que sí es seguro es que al parecer sois todos unos llorones.



A ver papanatas, ¿qué intentas?, ¿qué me sienta mal por tener gente que me quiere? ¿Hacerme sentir verguenza por lo que yo mismo acabo de decir sin ningún complejo? ¿te sientes mal hoy y quieres volcar tu frustración con alguien? Ni soy progre, ni practico poliamor ni ninguna gilipollez que proyectes en los demás, tengo amigas, igual que amigos, y compadezco a los misóginos como tú, porque sé, que en el fondo, sólo sois gente que amó a una o varias mujeres que les hicieron daño y nunca lo superaron... Si quieres hablar del tema en serio ok, si no a la próxima vas al ignore, porque no estoy en este foro para soltarme la bilis con nadie, aunque sea inevitable a veces, para eso te recomiendo twitter, eso está petado de progres con ganas de discutir contigo. Un saludo.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> O una lista tonta:



Me fliparía ver al que respondió a la lamada diciendo: "yo soy un poco tontico, ¿quieres rollete?".


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

Eso significa que eres un hombre sexualmente sano. Biológicamente el hombre no tiene ninguna necesidad de ser selectivo, ya que preñar a la hembra no le supone más esfuerzo que el alimento que le ha costado crear ese semen, lo cuál no es ningún problema en nuestro entorno (hasta que el PSOE lo solucione matándonos de hambre). Toda esa mierda de follamises y "yo sólo me follaría mujeres 10" es una cuestión de complejos no asimiliados.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (29 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> A ver papanatas, ¿qué intentas?, ¿qué me sienta mal por tener gente que me quiere? ¿Hacerme sentir verguenza por lo que yo mismo acabo de decir sin ningún complejo? ¿te sientes mal hoy y quieres volcar tu frustración con alguien? Ni soy progre, ni practico poliamor ni ninguna gilipollez que proyectes en los demás, tengo amigas, igual que amigos, y compadezco a los misóginos como tú, porque sé, que en el fondo, sólo sois gente que amó a una o varias mujeres que les hicieron daño y nunca lo superaron... Si quieres hablar del tema en serio ok, si no a la próxima vas al ignore, porque no estoy en este foro para soltarme la bilis con nadie, aunque sea inevitable a veces, para eso te recomiendo twitter, eso está petado de progres con ganas de discutir contigo. Un saludo.



Lo que intento es que los payasos como tú se abstengan de soltar simplezas, lugares comunes y ridiculeces en hilos que supuestamente ni les va ni les vienen.

Y que la próxima vez que te den ganas de soltar tu cagadita típica de progre perdonavidas, "es que no tenéis amigas", te la metas por el culo, porque tienes que comer tú aún muchas lentejas de todo tipo para darle lecciones de algo a alguien so payaso.


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

Nada, que estás en plena involución a ameba y estás contento de demostrarlo, cuando estés en el ignore le das recuerdos a xicomalo y al perro, por favor.


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Jul 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Si, si lo hay.
> No se que concepto tienes tu de amor, si es el Hollywood o cual. Que intereses pueden haber en una familia de leonas emparentadas entre si, si no es el de cuidarse unos a otros, mientras los machos vigilan.
> 1) No es una asociación de intereses, es una familia emparentadas entre sí.
> 2) Esta familia se quiere y muestran su cariño.
> Amor espiritual es amor puro sin pedir nada a cambio.



No, no lo hay.
Su esfuerzo es inútil y la ciencia no lo avala.
Su comentario pleno de subjetividadf pretende exaltar la animalidad sobre la humanidad, viejo vicio ateo que aqui, no va a prosperar.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (29 Jul 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Pásate a la otra acera, y le das una alegría a los de la agenda..



Ni de coña si fuera gay me quedo sin follar que les den.


----------



## moromierda (29 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pero la culpa no es de ellas., es de las abuelas y las madres que las ha iluminado con la idea que el matrimonio no sirve para nada.
> Ellas dicen que el matrimonio se inventó para proteger a los hombres,
> 
> Ellas, vivirían felices sentadas las 24 horas en cada falo que se le cruce en el camino.
> ...



Tenen a ca han dasededo, amego.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.



Literalmente? 

O sea que te gustan las viejas que rondan los 70 palos, o eres de esa edad , o eres un poco degenerao 

Perdonen, solo quería hacer la gracia


----------



## rondo (29 Jul 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> A ver papanatas, ¿qué intentas?, ¿qué me sienta mal por tener gente que me quiere? ¿Hacerme sentir verguenza por lo que yo mismo acabo de decir sin ningún complejo? ¿te sientes mal hoy y quieres volcar tu frustración con alguien? Ni soy progre, ni practico poliamor ni ninguna gilipollez que proyectes en los demás, tengo amigas, igual que amigos, y compadezco a los misóginos como tú, porque sé, que en el fondo, sólo sois gente que amó a una o varias mujeres que les hicieron daño y nunca lo superaron... Si quieres hablar del tema en serio ok, si no a la próxima vas al ignore, porque no estoy en este foro para soltarme la bilis con nadie, aunque sea inevitable a veces, para eso te recomiendo twitter, eso está petado de progres con ganas de discutir contigo. Un saludo.



Si pagafantas,te quieren que les hagas la mudanza


----------



## Nagare1999 (29 Jul 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Si pagafantas,te quieren que les hagas la mudanza



eres el idiota de ayer con otra cuenta? por qué eso se pasaría de patético. Aún así te informo de que nadie me pide ayuda en mudanzas ya que mi espalda está bastante jodida como para eso y saben la respuesta, de hecho es mi amiga la que me está ayudando a mí regándome las plantas y moviéndome las persianas de mi casa mientras yo me paso un par de semanas en la playa con mis pad4res.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Jul 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Sobre todo las que van tatuadas hasta la médula. Tampoco me gustan las promiscuas ni me gustan las relaciones de sexo vacío literalmente quiero una mujer de los años 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensaba que iba a ser un arrebato nuncafollista, pero estoy casi de acuerdo con usted.

La única diferencia, es que creo que los hombres en general también damos asco, es la humanidad lo podrido, cada vez cuesta más encontrar personas decentes, o igual es que nos hacemos mayores y al perder la inocencia, vemos venir a la gentuza desde lejos.

Claro que esto no discute lo que tu dices sobre las mujeres, simplemente es añadir a tu "misoginia" la "misantropía", más inclusiva. 

Por supuesto que hay maravillosas personas, hombres y mujeres, pero tienden a desaparecer, cuando la bondad se iguala a ser tonto, y el egoísmo a ser listo, el destino de la humanidad va encaminado a ser cada vez más malvados y egoístas, y también más tontos, aunque se crean los más listos de la historia.


----------



## lagartiniano (29 Jul 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Cásate con alguna de las chortinas de Flos Mariae.



Pues no se ahora, pero antes tenían una especie de tinder católico 

Los videos eran desternillantes pero no parecía hecho para hacer gracia, lo recomiendo


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (29 Jul 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Pensaba que iba a ser un arrebato nuncafollista, pero estoy casi de acuerdo con usted.
> 
> La única diferencia, es que creo que los hombres en general también damos asco, es la humanidad lo podrido, cada vez cuesta más encontrar personas decentes, o igual es que nos hacemos mayores y al perder la inocencia, vemos venir a la gentuza desde lejos.
> 
> ...




A ver opino como tú piensa que estoy decepcionado con una persona que pensaba que era otra cosa, he sido tonto y ella egoísta/lista.



El caso es que me da asco ver gente tan falsa, no porque me engañen si no porque aún engañandote se pasan de falsos.


----------



## Sr.Earhart (29 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor es no tener prisa. Conoce mucha gente, pásalo bien con los colegas, haz amig@s y a disfrutar… el día que menos te lo esperes: flechazo. También hay que tener en cuenta el ambiente en el que te mueves, de ahí el tipo de chicas que te puedes encontrar.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (29 Jul 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> Lo mejor es no tener prisa. Conoce mucha gente, pásalo bien con los colegas, haz amig@s y a disfrutar… el día que menos te lo esperes: flechazo. También hay que tener en cuenta el ambiente en el que te mueves, de ahí el tipo de chicas que te puedes encontrar.



Gracias tío ojalá sea así, pues tengo amigos frikis otros que son unos fuckers que toman drogas, en fin sin término medio xD.


----------



## 5mentarios (29 Jul 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> Lo mejor es no tener prisa. Conoce mucha gente, pásalo bien con los colegas, haz amig@s y a disfrutar… el día que menos te lo esperes: flechazo. También hay que tener en cuenta el ambiente en el que te mueves, de ahí el tipo de chicas que te puedes encontrar.



Pídeme la próxima caña ya que estás en la barra


----------



## Sr.Earhart (29 Jul 2022)

5mentarios dijo:


> Pídeme la próxima caña ya que estás en la barra



Qué dice el turmino este?


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Nov 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> hay que odiar todas las cosas porque si odias solo algunas te pueden acusar de discriminador
> en cambio, si todo lo que sientes es ODIO INFINITO Y RECONFORTANTE al no sentir otra cosa que no sea eso, ya no te pueden acusar de delito de odio
> 
> hate saves, not jesus
> ...



Odio a Jorge Martínez Pérez. ¿Quién es? No lo sé, ni siquiera sé si existe. ¿Qué me ha hecho? Nada. ¿Y entonces? Por si acaso.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Nov 2022)

Las mujeres siempre han sido mierda, solo que ahora las han hecho creer que son algo diferente a mierda.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (28 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pero la culpa no es de ellas., es de las abuelas y las madres que las ha iluminado con la idea que el matrimonio no sirve para nada.
> Ellas dicen que el matrimonio se inventó para proteger a los hombres,
> 
> Ellas, vivirían felices sentadas las 24 horas en cada falo que se le cruce en el camino.
> ...



Has definido la chochoinflación a la perfección.


----------



## RayoSombrio (28 Nov 2022)

Sr.Earhart dijo:


> Lo mejor es no tener prisa. Conoce mucha gente, pásalo bien con los colegas, haz amig@s y a disfrutar… el día que menos te lo esperes: flechazo. También hay que tener en cuenta el ambiente en el que te mueves, de ahí el tipo de chicas que te puedes encontrar.



A día de hoy, salvo que seas muy guapo o tengas pasta, el tema está muy jodido. Nunca me había sentido tan invisible ante las mujeres y es algo que va a peor cuando te haces mayor.


----------

